# Youroshiku onegai shimasu!



## leathej1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi - just checking in from Chandler, AZ. I am currently studying Kenjutsu and would like to study Iaido very soon. My background is in internal arts such as Kempo, Aikido and Baghua. I also have a strong addiction to Taiga dramas.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 26, 2008)

Welcome! Kenjutsu and iaido would be a neat combination!


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Welcome aboard!  I think you'll find many similar things in iado and the aikido you've studied.  The foot work should be very close.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 26, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 27, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## morph4me (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to MT


----------



## leathej1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, friendly group! Thanks for the warm welcome, and a special shoutout to my New York peeps.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 28, 2008)

Konnichi wa, *Leathe*, hajimemashite.

Which style of iai are you looking into studying?  Regardless, it'll be a pleasure to have another slinger-of-steel around the place :tup:.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 28, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## leathej1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Konnichi wa, *Leathe*, hajimemashite.
> 
> Which style of iai are you looking into studying? Regardless, it'll be a pleasure to have another slinger-of-steel around the place :tup:.


 
Well, the most logical would be Araki Ryu, since Kenshin Dojo is in Phoenix. I am also reading a book on Eishin Ryu right now. There is also a Shinkendo school close by, if I get the urge to cut things. Right now, I am taking it slow and putting my effort into kenjutsu.


----------



## HKphooey (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome to MT

B


----------

